# Fernbedienung für PC



## fluessig (31. März 2003)

Ein Freund von mir hat den neuen Aldi Rechner. Mittels Fernbedienung lässt sich da ziemlich viel anstellen. Ich wollte wissen, wo es sowas ohne Aldi Rechner dran zu kaufen gibt. Muss man da zwangsweise auch eine TVKarte kaufen?


----------



## AKM<2b> (1. April 2003)

Zum beispiel hier mal gucken....

http://www.zapway.de/index1.htm
oder hier 
http://www.pearl.de/p/PK1890-PC_Fernbedienung.html

2b


----------



## Tobias K. (1. April 2003)

moin

guck mal bei ebay! da gibt es sowas massenhaft!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Spacemonkey (13. April 2003)

Wenn du ein Löten kannst und dich auch sonst an die Materie drandraust bau dir doch selber eine.
Werde ich auch demnächst machen.
Anleitung gibts hier:
http://www.mod-royal.de/


----------

